# Can one person drywall cieling?



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

There ae several methods for one man to install drywall to a ceiling. In my opinion the easiest and least frustrating is the use of a drywall hoist, particularly if you are new to hanging drywall. By scissor lift did you mean a man-lift?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Either buy or rent a lift. Why not just remove the popcorn?


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

exactly go rent a drywall lift.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

There are a few without the lift, as you asked for; http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...0j5.17.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.sQmB5QJDUcE

Use "lightweight" drywall...

Gary


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.harborfreight.com/drywall-panel-hoist-69377.html

Or you can rent one for 50 dollars a day......


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way would I be dry walling over popcorn!!
It needs to go any way so why not just remove and skim coat the flaws.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Drywall lift....I got mine off CL for $125. I'm sure I can sell it for $100 once I'm done....which reminds me...I think I'm done with it.

Here is a pic of me lifting a 4'x12' of 5/8" drywall up 11'

The only help I've had was lifting the sheets up onto the lift.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Heck, even *I* own one of these!


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Live_Oak said:


> Heck, even *I* own one of these!


looking for a extension to do a 18 foot tall ceiling the only extension I can find will get me to 15' ugh.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nailbags said:


> looking for a extension to do a 18 foot tall ceiling the only extension I can find will get me to 15' ugh.



You may need to rent a lift with the extension----


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I just use a deadman. A 2x4 or other lumber with a board nailed to the end. I lean the deadman at an angle, lift the sheet of drywall onto the deadman, push up the other end and I'm good to go. A drywall lift, or gypsy jack as we call them in my parts, is even easier, but there are plenty of one man crews like me that use the deadman method.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, one person can drywall a ceiling. But the one person will NOT be me! Forty years ago maybe; not now LOL.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Davejss said:


> I just use a deadman. A 2x4 or other lumber with a board nailed to the end. I lean the deadman at an angle, lift the sheet of drywall onto the deadman, push up the other end and I'm good to go. A drywall lift, or gypsy jack as we call them in my parts, is even easier, but there are plenty of one man crews like me that use the deadman method.


Please post a video, I would really like to see. I don't know about your area but mine you can rent a lift for $20 a day. They are safe, and easy to use, and cheap when you consider the cost of doctors after the accident.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i got mine off CL also. $100 like new. when i am done with it, back on cl for $100.
same as in the above pics.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> You may need to rent a lift with the extension----


I have a lift the longest extension I can find will only get me to the hight of 15' three feet short of what I need and I am not looking forward to renting a butt load of scaffolding for one room on a vaulted ceiling.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have never seen one that would go to 18'.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> I have never seen one that would go to 18'.


yeah I know! I might have to go to my buddies machine shop and have him custom make me one.. I think it is stupid not to have a lift that does not make a extension that goes to at least 20' it sucks working scaffolding and getting the sheets up it then putting them up ugh.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I could be wrong but I think the reason they don't go that high is they would become quite top heavy and hard to control and easy to tip.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> I could be wrong but I think the reason they don't go that high is they would become quite top heavy and hard to control and easy to tip.


I would be inclined to agree....

Mine goes up to 12'.....and when you have a 4x12 sheet on it at 11'....it was starting to get scary....you don't make any sudden moves....


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

I bought two six foot extensions cut in half and welded it to the other six footer and ran a bit more cable and the thing works fine a bit on the wobbly but it beats any other way.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i would make a platform to raise it up.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

It just dawned on me....I'm done withe ceiling drywall....I don't need the lift any more.

Anyone want one? $100. Great shape.....


----------

